# Minnesota!!!



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

there are talks of snow Tuesday night into Thursday morning!! old man winter might finally be hear to stay!! payup


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Hopefully I am still waiting to try out my new to me Western. Why does it always seem to snow on or around the holidays in MN.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

ABES;870651 said:


> Hopefully I am still waiting to try out my new to me Western. Why does it always seem to snow on or around the holidays in MN.


yeah it never fails to do that. i know ill be saying thanks to mother nature on thanksgiving if it does!!

where in MN are you??


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

F350plowing;870693 said:


> yeah it never fails to do that. i know ill be saying thanks to mother nature on thanksgiving if it does!!
> 
> where in MN are you??


About a half hour west of Brainerd. Previous winters I was in the west metro.

I actually bought my plow from a guy right in Maple Grove.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The ground temps in north Iowa are still too warm for snow to stick.


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

I am with hydro ground to warm. I am still wishin though


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

Most of my customers are on contract services. No snow, no work, no gas, no breakdowns, no problem. Just keep sending those checks!


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Alittle flurries right now here in Hudson,WI. Temp at 27. Maybe plowable snow end of next week? Last year first snow plowable day was Dec 6th. Its coming real soon and I think the first one will be a big storm!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

ABES;870754 said:


> About a half hour west of Brainerd. Previous winters I was in the west metro.
> 
> I actually bought my plow from a guy right in Maple Grove.


 Good old Larry?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

There calling for wind and snow next Tuesday 28 miles and hr gust to 43 and 6 inches, need to see it to believe it but my be a fun first plow.


----------



## MNPLOWCO (Nov 22, 2009)

You really think it will snow? Does that mean I have to get up and move all of my stuff out of the way and actually attach my plows? I suppose it has to happen sometime but I am enjoying the "snow insurance" racket that have been perpitrating thing month and last.
I'll believe in snow when I see it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

qualitycut;888470 said:


> There calling for wind and snow next Tuesday 28 miles and hr gust to 43 and 6 inches, need to see it to believe it but my be a fun first plow.


And you believe "them"???  That's a long way out...

Little salt spread today, flurries didn't amount to much, but just enough to make a couple places slick...


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I just love the news. They all headline snow in the forecast then say at the very end it is going south of the cities. Things always can change but looks like we won't have anything for awhile.


----------



## deadogwalkin (Feb 7, 2008)

I am with you Djag, Tuesday is still a ways off and they never seem to really know until it just about on top of us. That being said I hope it snows, let's get winter going!


----------

